# China developing 180,000-ton double-hull aircraft carrier



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 18, 2013)

Doubtful, but interesting, nonetheless....



> Qianzhan.com said in its report yesterday: Chinahas to put an end to its old practice of following others countries’ footsteps.
> 
> Sources say that through meticulous engineering and mechanical analysis, China will conductresearch and development of the first 180,000-tondouble hull aircraft carrier in the world.
> 
> ...


http://chinadailymail.com/2013/10/07/china-developing-180000-ton-double-hull-aircraft-carrier/


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 18, 2013)

It's actually a damned good idea, but I seriously doubt China's engineering industry's capacity for "meticulous engineering and mechanical analysis." From what I've heard, most of their R&amp;D consists of reverse engineering Western or Japanese products, and producing cheaply made replicas.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> but I seriously doubt China's engineering industry's capacity for "meticulous engineering and mechanical analysis." From what I've heard, most of their R&amp;D consists of reverse engineering Western or Japanese products, and producing cheaply made replicas.


I've also heard this. And from my experience in the international nuclear business, they seem to want to farm out the "meticulous engineering and mechanical analysis".


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 18, 2013)

China's never built anything half that cool on land.

If they ever finish it, I bet it looks like a maritime version of the North Korean stealth fighter.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2013)

^ didn't they build that really huge mall or something? Or was that a different Asian country? I recall it being on the news a few months back.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 18, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It's actually a damned good idea, but I seriously doubt China's engineering industry's capacity for "meticulous engineering and mechanical analysis."




Catamarans have practical size limitations. The Soviets did a bunch of preliminary design work on them, but the Aussies have experience building blue/brown water cats, and they have definitely run up against the wall for sizing.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 18, 2013)

Is that a trolling motor on the front?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 18, 2013)

EM_PS said:


> Is that a trolling motor on the front?


Don't they have oars for that instead as a greener option???


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 18, 2013)

EM_PS said:


> Is that a trolling motor on the front?




Yes. It's so the SSNs can't hear them coming.


----------

